# Restoration of Schwinn CEV Light



## partsguy (Jan 16, 2022)

I can guarantee this is the only restoration thread for a light. However, rarity and extent of repairs tell me someone may benefit from my documentation.

This of course is the correct, original Italian CEV light found on deluxe Schwinn middleweights of the 50’s. These are getting tougher to find, as they ended up missing, broken, and succumbed to battery corrosion and rust. This one is not too bad, but I will have to remake some parts.

I just completed dis-assembly. The housing will be soaked in lemon juice overnight, then cleaned and polished.

My next task will be to source a small amount of spring steel for the battery clamp. Having never purchased spring steel before, I’ll have to research the different types and make sure I get the correct material.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 16, 2022)

Would you consider a NOS CEV light with monthly payments that can be combined with your $6000 mattress monthly payments?  😜


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 16, 2022)

Watching..


----------



## partsguy (Jan 29, 2022)

Thank you for your patience. This needed multiple soaks in the concentrate over several days, with cleaning, going back in. Finally, the housing is done. Not too bad, I’m actually  very pleased. There’s a few very small pinholes, and I’m not quite sure how I want to address them yet.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 5, 2022)

I finally finished restoring the original lens. There’s a small hairline crack, but otherwise it is near flawless. It took a LOT of fine sanding, buffing, off and on, over and over.

I used a series of finishing sand paper first, from coarse to fine, then buffed with Scratch Out.

Once the heavy damage was gone and the surface was consistent, I used a Turtle Wax headlight restorer kit. Following the directions with the lubricant and included pads. This was time consuming, and fairly messy. I also had to mind the “CEV” and “Made in Italy” text and logo through the whole process and carefully work around them.

The final step was buffing with Meguiars PlastiX, and going over it with a Turtle Wax headlight sealer.

I let the sealer sit over night, then wiped off any excess with a glasses cleaning cloth and let the remains cure for another 12 hours for a smooth finish.

Between EVERY STEP, required a wipe down with the white cleaner in the Turtle Wax kit so loose debris would not cause additional damage.

Before:





After:


----------



## partsguy (May 11, 2022)

I can’t believe it’s been over two months since I’ve done anything with this. I’ve been looking at trying to restore or replace the smashed bezel, and re-chrome the bulb plate. I also need to remake the battery clamps.

Well, I got very lucky. A CEV 133 single beam came up on eBay and guess who won?

There’s a few differences, but this should allow me to put together a working, complete Hi-Lo beam Schwinn CEV light.

I’ll dive into the details after work!


----------



## GTs58 (May 11, 2022)

You sure made out good on that deal. Congrats!


----------



## partsguy (May 12, 2022)

I got it on the bench, pardon my mess.

I have noted the differences between this single beam and the hi-lo beam light.

1) The switch is the same except for two parts. There is an extra ground wire, which screws into the rear of the bucket, and an additional tab at the top which makes contact to the lo-beam bulb.

2) The headlight bucket has an indented hole which the ground wire above mounts to with a screw and nut. The single beam does not have this.

3) The obvious difference is the dual bulb mounts.

How I put this together and be as original as possible, with as little modification as possible, may be challenging. I’m tempted to drill another hole in the single beam bulb mount to convert it to a hi-lo beam to save on rechroming the original. Though, I hate destroying an original piece someone may need.

I am debating whether I should transfer the riveted battery tray assembly into my old light bucket, or just transfer to the hi-lo switch into the new bucket. If I do the later, I’ll either solder the ground wire to the inside of the bucket, or drill a hole on the outside. I hate drilling 60 year old chrome, it’s a testament to what this country used to build. Drilling the new bucket would compromise the plating by exposing bare metal. 

I’m definitely using the headlight bezel, battery tray, and the springs from the single beam light. Those are a huge find.


----------



## partsguy (May 12, 2022)

Aaand…here we are. Maybe this is more a swap instead of a restoration?

I rebuilt the hi-lo switch with parts from the single beam switch, and installed it in the single beam bucket assembly. I kept the tray and all the other parts inside and left it alone. I swapped the dual bulb holder and will have it re-chromed since the other one is plastic (which means this light is a tad newer). I swapped in the lens I already restored earlier.

I also found a better way to mount that ground wire. I secured the ground fastener to the headlight door spring. It does the job and does not alter the look of the light.

Time to go for a ride after sunset!


----------



## juvela (May 14, 2022)

-----

What a fabulous job with both the light and the project documentation!  😃👨‍🔧

Wondering if there is a gasket betwixt the lens and the lens seat...or would one be superfluous?


-----


----------



## partsguy (May 15, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> What a fabulous job with both the light and the project documentation!  😃👨‍🔧
> 
> ...



Thank you very much! In neither did I see evidence of a gasket. Someone could put one in, but if the light didn’t need it 60 years ago, why would it need one now?


----------

